
Ask HN: What can be done to circumvent the central server? - fho
The internet was supposed to be decentralized. But these days this is just not the case anymore.<p>I just came out of a [very popular video chat software] meeting that started out in [decentralized video software]. [very popular video chat software] offered a superior video quality which I attribute to the possibility to organize datastreams centrally and distribute data from a high bandwidth central instance.<p>I realize that this is a very general question, but is there anything that can be done about this?
======
mikst
The Internet is a network of networks. Among those networks there isn't any
central network. That is what "decentralized" is supposed to mean. And while
some networks are more prominent then the others the Internet _is_
decentralized.

Services that work atop the Internet are what they choose to be. For one
centralized services are easier to code and easier to monetize, so not very
surprisingly more people choose to build centralized services.

